# Foxtailing problem



## Surfer Joe (May 2, 2019)

I have one plant a blue cheese auto that is supposed to take 10-11 weeks from seed to harvest. It began showing pistils between three and four weeks and developed normally since.
Now we are ending week 13 and the plant still has mostly white pistils plus a lot of foxtailing going on.
I had another same plant that matured normally and the pistils shrivelled and turned darker and the calyxes swelled up as it got to harvest and it was just harvested fine.
My question is, should I give up waiting for the plant to ripen like normal or is the foxtailing affecting the potency and I should harvest even if the plant looks unfinished?
The colas are fat but not heavy and solid like the other ones were.
I have attached some pics. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Locked (May 2, 2019)

I have had plenty of girls fox tail on me in Flower. Nothing to be worried about. I also have had plants that never got beyond cloudy trichs. Sometimes you just have to chop if you can't wait it out longer. Good luck and Green Mojo.


----------



## umbra (May 2, 2019)

The foxtailing is heat stress related so is the weight, or lack of it. Drop the lights off temps by at least 10 degrees from the lights on temp. Plant will ripen and put on more weight


----------



## burnin1 (May 2, 2019)

In some strains fox tailing is more prevalent than others as well.  I had one plant strain that I grew outside do that to me last year.  The other 2 strains I grew outside were fine.


----------



## QBCrocket (May 3, 2019)

I had a fan go down once and all my plants foxtailed humidity is a big cause , I also new a guy who was having heaps of foxtailing  Sat inside his tent with the lights off and found a tiny gap in the zip that was letting light in when his lights were off fixed that up and it stopped


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2019)

I live in a hot summer climate and I often have sativas fox tail. I have no humidity here so it is the heat. some strains are more susceptible, i think. Foxtails are cute in the pipe.:~)


----------



## Surfer Joe (Jun 8, 2019)

well the plant kept foxtailing so I finally harvested it after 12 weeks flower and dried and cured it and it produced 200 grams of dried bud foxtails. That is a lot for me since I usually average about 90 grams per plant in the past. 
Very odd long strings of calyxes covered in trichs. It smokes smooth and is as potent as any other so I'm happy.


----------



## Aksarben (Jun 9, 2019)

Seems like I read about Autoflower strains having a lot longer colas than to Indica or hybrids.  Could have just been a nature of the seed and it's genetics.  Since it is  seed, there is always the chance that some genetic trait may surface more predominantly .   Glad you have a bountiful harvest. Results sound good.


----------

